# Cali Girl Collars: Newer Collar maker



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

Just getting the word out about a specialty leather collar maker. I just got a collar from them,so I figured I'd share. 

Caligirlcollars.com, or their ETSY PAGE, or look them up on Facebook. She's having a contest for a FREE COLLAR right now! 

Here are pics of Zephyr's new collar. <3 it!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Did you really have to introduce me to another collar website! Lol! That is nice! He's a handsome boy


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

hee, hee... yes! Cali Girl is a lil cheaper than ella's lead.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

That is really cute!


----------



## cboyd0606 (Feb 1, 2011)

i'm so glad you posted this I've been looking into getting Bentley a good leather collar...


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

Ask her for the Zephyr collar  Tell her Jayna Sent ya!


----------



## remymartin511 (May 17, 2011)

Milan Heart Pink Gems & Black Leather Collar by CaliGirlCollars

Me and my fiancee are feelin this one for Remy. Thanks for the share. :goodpost:


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

I love that one! had I not already gotten a collar for each of my girls, I'd've gotten that one!


----------



## remymartin511 (May 17, 2011)

_Agreed! Very nice.

BTW I attempted to enter that contest from their facebook ? Idk how, so I just posted the fact that I wanted to join, lol. Any tips on how to enter?_

(https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.210335255653586.53561.150223558331423)

Went there and said something bout Remy. Was told to post somethin' once a day to increase your chances of winning. I'm keepin' my fingers crossed.


----------



## NorCalRose (Jan 20, 2012)

Wow recently joined and just saw this. Thanks! I love Zepher in that collar.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I was looking at those collars a couple months ago. Some nice work


----------

